# Risque` Photo Shoot (NSFW)



## bowronfam3 (Jun 26, 2007)

Thanks for all the comments guys!!


----------



## Alex_B (Jun 26, 2007)

hmm.. too many to comment in detail with the little time I have tonight .. but for my personal taste they all look way to soft for me ... this is far from being a subtle effect.

some also have a nasty greenish colour cast.
some of the poses and images are nice .. apart from what i mentioned


----------



## elsaspet (Jun 26, 2007)

She will probably like these.
However, they seem to have all been underexposed and then brought back due to the noise levels in the photos.  There is much more than the acceptable amount.
Softness can be your friend, especially in these types of shoots, but always do it on a layer, and then go back and sharpen everything that should be sharp.........and if this is an action, which I suspect it is, never, never use the default amount.  The smoothing in these photos is very distracting.
Also, posing is vital in these shots.  NEVER let them put their wieght on a limb, especially one prominent to the camera.  If you just have to, learn to love the liquify tool.
Are they bad?  Absolutely not.  The posing is thoughtful and well done IMO, the colors are a bit on the red side, but it's still nice and sunny.  The girl will feel like a million bucks with these.
My advice above is only for future work.


----------



## koda-46 (Jun 26, 2007)

not too big on them, but I like the sixth one... though the noise levels are way too high...


----------



## ericdrichards (Jun 26, 2007)

if you could use Noise Ninja, you'd be SET.


----------



## Freddie (Jun 26, 2007)

No. 1 is one of the best I have seen posted here in a while. She looks uncomfortable and strangely posed in the others, JMHO.


----------



## THORHAMMER (Jun 27, 2007)

#1 looks the worst to me, the flash is just so killing the shot its not funny. 

#8 does it for me, natural and kind of intriguing .... just if the picture of her mom wasnt in the background on the shelf... lolololol


----------



## sabbath999 (Jun 27, 2007)

I assume you told her you were posting them on the net?


----------



## JohnMF (Jun 29, 2007)

sabbath999 said:


> I assume you told her you were posting them on the net?



and hubby


----------

